# Im the only member online



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

I rule...you must all bow before me and face the wraith that is.......














THE ALIENPUNK


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

while im safe i should mention that i own like 10 hybrids and they are all babies and i keep them in seperate enclosures 10 feet by 10 feet by 8 with hides made out of sticky tape and i've owned a snake for like 4 weeks and i know more than all of you now and ummm....i think dog owners are cool and i listen to britney and did i say 10 hybrids, i mean 11 cuz i breed them for fun to see what morphs i can create and bredlis are ugly and no you shut up man i know david attenborough and i love posting pics over 1200 x 800 and i dont wear shoes to work and my oenpelli will like strangle your darwin and i drink lotsof coke and smoke and can someone tell me why my snake wont eat bananas if its from north queensland i dont get it and is it ok to keep 8 snakes in a bathtub together and why wont my babies eat fuzzies even though i spray them with pesticide to stop the mites from when i refreeze them and quick i need urgent advice even though my license hasnt arived yet actually i should fill out the forms first and does anyone know of of a breeder just let me know cuz i want to buy a snake but my mum wont let me keep it cuz we live in a hostel and quick this is urgent i need answers and does anyone wanna meet up for a drink im at Pine Gap are there any herpers out there who live nearby.........zeppelin ruuuuuuuuules


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

damn im not alone anymore


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

sorry

i would be online but was playing games online

i should goto bed gotta leave for work at 6am and been up all night playing games :roll:


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: RE: Im the only member online*



alienpunk said:


> while im safe i should mention that i own like 10 hybrids and they are all babies and i keep them in seperate enclosures 10 feet by 10 feet by 8 with hides made out of sticky tape and i've owned a snake for like 4 weeks and i know more than all of you now and ummm....i think dog owners are cool and i listen to britney and did i say 10 hybrids, i mean 11 cuz i breed them for fun to see what morphs i can create and bredlis are ugly and no you shut up man i know david attenborough and i love posting pics over 1200 x 800 and i dont wear shoes to work and my oenpelli will like strangle your darwin and i drink lotsof coke and smoke and can someone tell me why my snake wont eat bananas if its from north queensland i dont get it and is it ok to keep 8 snakes in a bathtub together and why wont my babies eat fuzzies even though i spray them with pesticide to stop the mites from when i refreeze them and quick i need urgent advice even though my license hasnt arived yet actually i should fill out the forms first and does anyone know of of a breeder just let me know cuz i want to buy a snake but my mum wont let me keep it cuz we live in a hostel and quick this is urgent i need answers and does anyone wanna meet up for a drink im at Pine Gap are there any herpers out there who live nearby.........zeppelin ruuuuuuuuules



haha love it


i wonder if someone is going to take you seriously on all that tho??


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

first sign of addiction buddy.......that naked solitaire is a killer!!!!!!


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

> i wonder if someone is going to take you seriously on all that tho??



i certainly hope so Jez, how's the serenity !!!!!!


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

hehe naked solitare 

i do have naked tetris somewhere :lol: 


next ya know we will be in trouble for "pointless threads" and doing to get our "post count up" 
YES WE ARE POST WHORES so dont bother telling us

any way does it really matter how high "our" "your" posts are??


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

because those who EARNT their post counts through 5 years of giving advice will feel threatened if it becomes obvious that perhaps they were once post whores who gained their quadruple digits through late night meaningless chatter and trash talking and somehow that will make them feel insignificant because their post counts represent their vein attempts to seem important in a faceless virtual room of anonymous posters and fly-by-night flamers


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

**** it man this is chit chat


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

haha

well really the people who i believe i should listen too dont always have high post counts i go more along the lines of advice that they have/are giving at the time of my query


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

so what else ya been doing besides sitting on this website???


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

actually i pre-record some of my radio show at home, so ive been doing that, and then finished off a uni assignment on Australian Colonial History which is due today so now Im pumped full of green tea and not tired so i thought i'd log on and listen to some tunes and talk trash with someone who owns a snake....and here we are mate


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

> well really the people who i believe i should listen too dont always have high post counts i go more along the lines of advice that they have/are giving at the time of my query



good call....if i need to know something i have people who i trust on here to pm them and get a solution, i dont normally want to hear 25 different degrees of right and wrong form the whole membership.....there are certainly posters on here whose advice i read, in fact there are some i havent ever chatted to whose advice i read because its obvious they know their stuff.....but some are here for the herps and others are here to just feel like they are interacting, so theres no right and wrong i dont hink....as long as you arent here to just piss people off, then who is to say someones chit-chat is worth less than the thousandth answer of "yeah thats a great snake", or "that enclosure looks great".....??


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

i do pm a people alot sometimes

i also read all the "noobs" questions as they may ask something ive never thought of
and even with plain old chit chat you can learn things in :wink: 

green tea cant drink it smells ok i guess
i either have coffee or chocolate milk or on hot hot days or when im going for a long walk ill get a small bottle of coke as it stays colder longer than milk

its nice to know you were thinking of me "so i thought i'd log on and listen to some tunes and talk trash with someone who owns a snake....and here we are mate" haha

but what makes you say i own a snake? although i have been thinking of getting one not sure though i do like the looks of 2 different snakes ive seen one was blue and one was greenish blue but got no idea what there names are or who posted the pics and not sure how different they are too pythons


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

wtf 

whered these ppl come from i posted the one above went straight to home page and there were an extra 6 ppl online

o well guess some ppl r waking ups


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

yeah dont tell anyone, but i drink my green tea with sugar....when i was in japan they were horrified you woulda though i was drinking blood or something....

i figured you owned a snake, but if you dont, the answer is simple....get a Bredli.....i am biased though i just have a pair of beautiful babies....one of which waits until i get her out then gets in my hair and goes to sleep....so cute.....

didnt you post pics of you skating once?....doing a crooked grind on your back porsch, or am i mistaken.....i still skate....


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

haha

well i got
1 pair of atherton jungles
1 pair of jungles
and atm 1 diamond python female

before the end of the year im planning on getting a partner for her
and next year im looking at a pair or trio of bredli :lol:


----------



## GreenWillow (Sep 4, 2006)

Gm Jem. Yep, just arose! Another blinking day to get through! :roll: Life is such a chore

I used to skete too! Oh, the bruises!


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

nice collection Jez.....and lil the bruises are the best part....if i dont come home with something swollen i obviously havent been trying.....the worst ones are the ones you dont realise until you bump them, then its like, how did that lump get there?....


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

morning Green 

i did skate as well as soccer and kickboxing

stopped about 2 or so years ago


lifes not that bad no matter how it feels at times


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

...my old mini ramp


----------



## GreenWillow (Sep 4, 2006)

My special skill base these days is standing still and not doing anything which might make me (ugh!) sweat! Neat ramp!


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

o this sux

i just realised i dont get to goto work till at least friday

thats 2 whole weeks without working

but at least i get paid for it :lol:

bosses fault 3 full days of doing omething i told him i shouldnt be doing as its hurting then guess what i finally had to stop and goto doctors ive torn my right shoulder muscle so he said no work for a week and had my arm in a sling (so annoying) then friday just been went back i can use my right arm now but still cant work and have to do minimal stuff with it as its still a bit sore


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

damn, how do you.......yaknow?.........(cough cough)


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

nice ramp had one similar untill the wall got too damaged as i kept trying to grind on it even had a bar mounted along it (glad the parents were buying the house)


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: RE: Im the only member online*



alienpunk said:


> damn, how do you.......yaknow?.........(cough cough)



haha

well not sure what you were on about 
but i know what went through my head :wink: :wink: :lol: :roll:


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*



> nice ramp had one similar



thanks....i built it out of old doors from the tip and the coping was some broken old bits from a swing set and that was the first thing i successfully built with my own hands without a computer and it cost like 100 bucks and i built it in the garage so i only had an inch above my head unless i did airs ten i hit the roof and the irony is we moved out a month later so i built it, thrashed it then put it on ebeay and noone wanted it so i destroyed it.....damn it was worth it i loved that ramp....i couldnt even make a pencil case in woodwork but damn i made a good little miniramp......sniff......


----------



## GreenWillow (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

Now now boys, there's more to life than... sweating!


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

like what ???

:lol:


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

sweating over a fresh conquest heehee we are naughty arent we Jez......here smoke this........


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

we are like the boys behind the school toilets just to clear that up it sounded kinda freaky in hindsight......


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

me naughty never 

im an angel that never does anything wrong just ask me :lol: (dont ask anyone who knows me!!)

sorry cant smoke that as my printer isnt working so you cant fax it to me :cry: :wink:


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

now your scarying me :lol:

i was never behind the toilets (never at school longer enough to know where they were :lol


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

actually to stop people smoking our school used to lock the toilets and you had to go sign the key out during class......so i would just go sign it out, then lock myself in there and have the whole place to myself it was great, knowing it was the only key !!!! the fools....stupid sports high school.....oops ive said too much....


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

haha

when i wanted to smoke i sat on the chairs at school and had one

or walked out of school grounds with the teachers that smoked and had one with em

was funny the first 100 times they tried to stop me but hey the rules are they cant touch ya there problem not mine


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

and we had pretty low school fences so i could step over them without a hassle when the 2 "yard duty" teachers stood in the gateway


----------



## GreenWillow (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

At school I was in the choir and helped out in the canteen at recess and lunch.


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

souds like you had it made Jez

when i taught in china i used to smoke in the toilets with some of my students, i wasnt sure who was hiding from who.....

and DAMN GW why am i not surprised, you were a moderator even back then hahahahah 




you NERD


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

i was in the choir as well

even sung at the carols by candlelight twice
and i also played the cello, violin, bass guitar electric guitar at school when they needed me
can play classical guitar and also the piano a bit but they were private lessons i was doing

o yeah the good ole days where id did more or less whatever i wanted as long as my step dad didnt find out!!


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

my background pic just changed (as it does every 30 minutes) from pic 1 to pic 2


----------



## GreenWillow (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

Choir girls have fun too! Trying to pronounce some of those latin vowels sure got us giggling!


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

i know they have fun :wink: :wink:


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

i know i do


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

haha

yeah you do seem a bit like a lil pansey choir girl :lol:


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

hahahha i mean i like choir girls.....not AM one ya mongrel!!!!!! 8)


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

sure sure


haha

dunno why but it made me laugh reading that


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

because you are a twisted young man thats why


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

o how sweet you said im a young man  (thats supposed to be blushing)

the twisted bit is correct tho


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

85.....thats like 21 years old man i would KILL to be that age again....


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

ahhh who says thats when i was born????


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

i do........punk


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

hehe

cant u see im busy 

posting in all the threads on the home page b4 all the other members come online haha :lol:

well im 20 so neer


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

oldschool jezza thats hardcore old man


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

haha stop posting 
my internet connection has been restricted due to downloading too much in a month haha :lol:

thanks man


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

nearly there

hey at least im in a good mood :lol:


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

heheheh mate you'll hit quadruples by the end of the week the rate ya going.....wonder what happened to ductchy....he kicked off with 120 odd posts on his fdirst day and people think we are nuts


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

o well

hey i rekon for other innocent posts ive been called a post whore enough times and things like that

well i rekon thats about as close as im going to get 

so r u going to school today or uni or whatever it is you are at/doing?


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

nah mate....i have uni on tuesday and wednesdays, radio gig on tuedays and fridays, and monday is all about watching the footy on foxtel

damn i love life


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

wel what ya doing on here :lol:

i was going to get foxtel but didnt see the point as i used to only watch movies if someone else turned the tv on 

my tv was layered in dust till me and other half moved in together 
now i watch dvds each now and then 

i usually use my computer for tv music entertainment everything really


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

yeah since i got my bredli i have watched an accumulated three hours of tv.....thats two games of league that my team was playing in...before then i probably watched 6 hours a day...at least it was always on that long...i would just sit in front of it and play my guitar or study or whatever....now i would sell the bloody thing if we werent binded by contract to foxtel for another year.....


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

haha

well you can always watch tv with ur bredli

my atherton loves to sit on my shoulder when im on my computer

well he is happy to sit there when im doing almost anything (that ill alow him to see :lol: )


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

yeah our little girl Peaches likes chilling on top of the monitor(computer not herpetological).....


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

mine doesnt usually leave me

on the odd occasion he might go for a wonder around my desk but he is weird he always comes back when i let him go for his wonders around 


i guess we can officially say this is our thread

allthough we dont mind other ppl joining in or adding anything


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

damn it started off with me talking to myself at 4 in the morning .....our little baby is all grown up with 5 pages of pure trash


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

its only trash if you think it is

me personally believe it to be an insight to our lives 
showing the true colours of us 

deep and meaningful (yeah right)


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

hahhah....it highlights our ability to think globally in a world dominated by male,white corporate and political oppression......we are nice lads, Jez, now the whole world knows it...


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

and very open minded as well 

i just cant think of any fancy words like you atm 

will have to wait for another day when im more awake :?:


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

hmmmm

twas interesting reading other commments ppl have left on threads we posted on :lol:


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

which ones....did the flamers come out?....oh well i eat flamers for breakfast


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

i like food cooked on a good open flame


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

for some reason i think we have gone unflammed 

weird as most people get lotsa hot n crispy flames


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

am i allowed to post...? :S pls don't 'flame' me
in reference to AP at 5.15 this morning 
I had a male friend who was practicing wakeboarding on the trampoline and jumped up to do a flip and fell upside down, put his arms out to protect his head and broke both of them. He was in 2 hand to mid-upper arm casts for 7 weeks
All I'll say was it was very funny to everyone else.....


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

yes serpant everyone can post (if they want)

hehe that sounds very amusing to watch

did he brake both arms or head and an arm???


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

both arms.

I like this thread its a nice little hide from the depressing empty world out there


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

hehe

thats good to hear


was away playing on line again (not solitare) 
came back and the mullet thread was locked :cry: i was talking to a very very old friend of mine (used to look after me when i was youngin) and she is about to email me a pick of mine which i was going to post there so when i get it ill haveta post it here :lol:


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

looking 4ward 2 it


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

:lol:

i dont think i am considering i shave my head every month or 2 nowadays


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

welcome SL.....evryone is welcome to post in this thread, even the flamers........yeah i think the tramp is a great place to practice wake and skate......if you take the trucks of a skateboard, some serious magic stuff can be accomplished on the tramp......i forgot we were talkin skate stuff this morning.....i think i posted my old little ramp up there.....somewhere...and yes SL, the chit chat is designed so we can CHIT CHAT......so chat away and dont let the big scary heroes scare you......


and Jezza, lets see those baby pics man


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

sweet!
Well then I can vent
I HAVE BEEN CHECKING THE MAIL EVEY DAMN DAY IT IS THE HIGHLIGHT OF MY AFTERNOON AND NO ****ING LICENCE!!!!!! AHHHHHHHH
AND THE GUY WHO I WANT TO BUY A SNAKE OFF WAS GOING TO SEND ME PHOTOS WHEN IT SHED SO EVERYDAY AFTER I AM DISAPPOINTED ABOUT THE MAIL I CHECK MY EMAIL FOR PHOTOS!! NO PHOTOS!!!!!!!!!!!!! AAAAHHHHGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG















ok I feel better now


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

glad you felt comfortable enough to vent, Sl,,,,you can always phone them and tell them you have lined up a snake and they can fax it to you pronot at least so you can start shopping.....worked for us anyway.....


----------



## freddy (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

ummmm???????


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

hey freddy how ya doin....yeah i lost my dri=ummer tonight so im sure you will catch up soon mate.....just read your pm ill reply in a tic buddy


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

hmmmm crafty AP.... might just do that


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

oh yeah pronot + pronto i type ytoo fast.....see wher'd that y come from


----------



## freddy (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

you've been a busy boy tonight huh?


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

hehehe always Sare i never stop


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

allright just got a couple of pics will post em in a sec

im so young


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*



jeramie85 said:


> allright just got a couple of pics will post em in a sec
> 
> im so young



cant believe im posting em

well here goes im the one with the dark hair and dark skin


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

i think that last photo was when i was sick

probably why i was so white


----------



## alienpunk (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

muahahahaha is that a mullet?.......i think it IS Jez........muahahahaha thought it was Billy Ray for a sec....


----------



## jeramie85 (Sep 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Im the only member online*

haha

am still waiting for the more mullety pics to be sent to me

any way check this out
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Irwin

they are pretty darn quick i rekon to have all of a sudden completed it


----------

